# Floods



## lucyloo91 (Jan 1, 2020)

I just discovered that Spain has a serious problem with flash floods? 

Is this true??


----------



## lucyloo91 (Jan 1, 2020)

I am thinking of going to live there for a year, but I did not realize that the flooding there was such a problem! Does anyone have experience with this??


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

lucyloo91 said:


> I am thinking of going to live there for a year, but I did not realize that the flooding there was such a problem! Does anyone have experience with this??


:welcome:

Spain is a big country. Like any other big country, weather conditions vary from place to place.


Some areas are prone to flooding, some not. Even within towns. One part of my town floods if rains are particularly heavy, but where I live it doesn't. Even where it does, it usually dries almost as soon as it stops raining - & it rarely rains for more than a day at a time. This year there have been several severe storms, with the one at Easter causing some damage, but that's unusual.

Whereabouts were you thinking of moving to?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

lucyloo91 said:


> I just discovered that Spain has a serious problem with flash floods?
> 
> Is this true??


Yes, There are problems with flooding in many parts of Spain, but not necessarily flash floods.
There are many different regions, many different geographies and in each area many different "idiosyncrasies" that effect weather patterns. Add to that changing climate cycles in general and you will see that not only is it difficult to talk about weather in Spain as it varies tremendously from northern to south and depending on height too, but also it is becoming increasingly diffiicult to talk about weather in each local area. However, you will get better answers to your question if you specify a region or town.
I can tell you that recently there have been floods in Navarra, Zaragoza, parts of the Canaries and areas on the East coast. 
Where I live though, there have never been floods, although there have been a couple of terrifying storms. This is the state of affairs over much of Europe though.
I would say that in general there isn't any more risk of flooding in Spain than many other places in Europe. Floods do happen though and it is only sensible, imho, to think about this when buying a property, just as you should wherever you buy. In the past there have been incidences of houses being built in flood plains or near dry rivers that have lead to disasters, so check it out


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Yes, There are problems with flooding in many parts of Spain


And these floods are sometimes created by a lack of drainage, and lack of maintenance of drainage.

In Candas in Asturias we would get flash floods straight through the centre of town. They were extremely dangerous not only as torrents of water could sweep people off their feet but also from objects picked up by the water being smashed against you.

Also in Candas our block of flats would flood. Luckily it was only a block of 12 and everyone agreed to chip in to have some drainage/deflectors put in. Not sure what impact redirecting the water had on property further down the hill 

Make sure that you ask the locals and read the local press. And check works planned or being actioned at the town hall. Apart from floods beware dates forecasted for building work. Here in Cadiz the building of a simple small underground carpark was scheduled for one year. We are now entering the fourth year and still completion not in sight. You wouldn't want to be overlooking that.

But as said many times do your homework and you're very unlikely to have problems.

Just enjoy the experience


----------



## lucyloo91 (Jan 1, 2020)

*lucyloo91*

Thank you guys!!

I am specifically wanting to move to Madrid. I am planning to sign a contract as an English teacher, so if I were to be placed in any other region than Madrid I'm not sure I would agree to go. 

I just saw a video online of a flood that happened there last week... when I was researching however there seemed to be a lack of videos/info about floods that happened in the past, so that's why I wasn't sure if what is online is accurate.

I appreciate all of the help!!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

lucyloo91 said:


> Thank you guys!!
> 
> I am specifically wanting to move to Madrid. I am planning to sign a contract as an English teacher, so if I were to be placed in any other region than Madrid I'm not sure I would agree to go.
> 
> ...


I can't think of anywhere in Madrid that floods. Madrid city or region?


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

I wouldn't putting flooding at the top of my list of worries. It can happen, but so can many other weather related disasters in just about any part of the world. 

Many many people come to Spain precisely because of the fantastic weather!

Come to Seville - it's hot (HOT!) and dry for half of the year. No floods here!


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

Madrid had some floods a few months ago, so that might be where you saw the images. But they look more serious than they are, and don't happen very often. It's usually because the city isn't really set up for continuous heavy rainfall, so drains overflow onto the streets, or water gushes into the metro. It is usually gone by the following day.


----------



## lucyloo91 (Jan 1, 2020)

City


----------



## lucyloo91 (Jan 1, 2020)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I can't think of anywhere in Madrid that floods. Madrid city or region?


Oops, haha still figuring this forum's format  but yeah, I am looking at living in the city. 

Thank you guys!!


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

The USA has it’s share of “weather” too. Most Southern European countries have their share of flash flooding too, Italy and the South of France have had floods recently. Perhaps you are being over cautious


----------



## lucyloo91 (Jan 1, 2020)

Isobella said:


> The USA has it’s share of “weather” too. Most Southern European countries have their share of flash flooding too, Italy and the South of France have had floods recently. Perhaps you are being over cautious


Lol this is the website that threw me off; You are being redirected...

but yeah, a lot of the research is kind of inconsistent, which is why I am on this forum


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

lucyloo91 said:


> Thank you guys!!
> 
> I am specifically wanting to move to Madrid. I am planning to sign a contract as an English teacher, so if I were to be placed in any other region than Madrid I'm not sure I would agree to go.


Has the company managed to secure a work permit for you? 

Or are you coming as a language auxiliary through the ministry of education?


----------



## lucyloo91 (Jan 1, 2020)

xabiaxica said:


> Has the company managed to secure a work permit for you?
> 
> Or are you coming as a language auxiliary through the ministry of education?


I plan to apply to all of the companies and choose which one to work for. Currently I am the most interested in the BEDA and UCETAM programs... however if you guys have any suggestions as to which I should work for that would be greatly appreciated!!


----------

